# Scarlet Tanager



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I was out trout fishing tonight an saw my first one in a very long time. What a cool looking bird. I was not able to get a picture of it but it was the most brilliant color of red I have ever seen. It was like it was glowing. This isn't my picture but this is what they look like:


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

If it had that glowing red look and black wings then there is a good chance that is what it was. Good find.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I love.seeing these guys! They live in my backwoods in the tall oaks. I've lived at my home for the past six springs and have only had only a few close views and remember each one. 
The best view was when I had five city kids in my argo and we had one on a branch six feet above us. I dont think they had the same appreciation of tje moment.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Not seen a lot because the are tree top dwelers and eat bugs so they are not visitors to back yard feeders. And yes they are one of our coolest birds, along with the american redstart and indigo bunting.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen one, which is sad. They are such beautiful birds.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

You can see them quite often, at Hartwick Pines State Park visitors center. They have a small fountain outside, where the scarlet tanagers come in to drink, beautiful birds.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have only seen two in my lifetime and I am old!
The second one was day before yesterday, dead on the road!
Their red is is the reddest!


O'lame Fred


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a couple pair that come into my backyard garden pond on a regular basis for the last 5 years now, they are pretty cool. They never come to the feeder only the water. They do like to hide out in the canopy. i also have a few redstarts come to the water. They are one of my favorites to watch darting in and out of the falls


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> I have a couple pair that come into my backyard garden pond on a regular basis for the last 5 years now, they are pretty cool. They never come to the feeder only the water. They do like to hide out in the canopy. i also have a few redstarts come to the water. They are one of my favorites to watch darting in and out of the falls


The Red Start is a edge bird. It lives on the edge of woods and clearing. If you ever get to see a male Red Start do his mating dance you will be impressed. They flare their tail and wings to expose white patches and strut on a branch to impress the female. They look like minature Baltimore orioles because of their black, orange/red and yellow coloring. They come to the bird bath and not to feeder.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DAMMIT!!! I've heard that exact same call for the last few days around my house... I sat there for an HOUR, trying to see what type of bird that was,,, and just couldn't pick it out in the tall trees. I KNEW it was something different! I'll be on the lookout now for SURE!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I have a couple pair that come into my backyard garden pond on a regular basis for the last 5 years now, they are pretty cool. They never come to the feeder only the water. They do like to hide out in the canopy. i also have a few redstarts come to the water. They are one of my favorites to watch darting in and out of the falls


 Here's a few pics of one i saw down by the pond tonight while i was drinking a beverage. The Red starts were to quick for my cheapo camera. Ill take more later but i gotta get ready to go fishing tonight.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep that is exactly what I saw last night. I was waiting for the Hex hatch that never happened and it appeared. Good luck Brushbuster.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I saw one several years ago while turkey hunting.I was positive some joker was hunting near me wearing a little hunter orange.I was amazed how bright they are and relived it was a bird.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

last week of may i spent camping next to the black river up by onoway guarding the sturgeon on their spawning run. there was a pair of them living right in front of my campsite. they were so pretty it almost hurt your eyes. they are one shiny bird.


----------

